# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحف الخرطوم الصادرة صباح اليوم  الثلاثاء 7/2/2012م

## KOLA MOHAMMED

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 



سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده .. 
سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده ..
سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده ..

*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*أبرز عناوين الصحف الصادرة بالخرطوم الثلاثاء 07 فبراير 2012م

الانتباهة:

البشير: لا تمكين أو تطهير أو تسييس سيطول الخدمة المدنية
استرجاع معتدين على المال العام بالإنتربول 
ارتفاع معدل التضخم لـ«19.3» 
دفن «16» شخصاً بآبار الذهب بعد فشل انتشالهم بتلودي 
سوار سفيرًا للسودان بليبيا 
تشريعي الخرطوم ينتظر تحليل أو تحريم التبغ لسريان قانونه 
الجيش : لا توجد مذكرة إصلاحية داخل القوات المسلحة
دولة الجنوب تهدد بطرد مليوني سوداني بنهاية مارس
اتهام مصدرين بتجنيب عائدات الثروة الحيوانية من العملات الصعبة بالخارج 
البـشـيـر: «شكــوى كـرم اللـه غيــر مبــررة» 
العثور على جثة أحد الصينيين.. وفتح طريق العباسية رشاد 

الرأى العام: 

البشير: انتهي عهد التمكين والمحسوبية
الجيش: المذكرة الاصلاحية شائعة روجت لها جهات معارضة
امر بترفيع لجنة الاختيار للخدمة العامة الى مفوضية.. البشير يعلن تحرير الخدمة المدنية من التطهير والتسييس
(قنعنا) من وعود الغرب بالدعم وشكوي الولايات غير مبررة
الوطني: حكومة الجنوب تسعي للحرب فعلاً
الفريق ضاحي خلفان: ثورات الربيع العربي اخلت بأمن المنطقة
تجدد أزمة الدواء بسبب سعر الدولار

الأهرام اليوم:

مشار: لن نخوض حرباً مع السودان
القوات المسلحة: لا صحة لمذكرة اصلاحية وصلت الى مكتب القائد الاعلي
اعتبر تجاوز الولاة في شكواهم للاعلام امراً غير مبرر.. البشير يدعو الى تحرير الخدمة المدنية من سياسة(التمكين) و (التطهير)
احالة 4 متهمين في قضية مطبعة الجزيرة الى المحاكمة.. البرلمان: استرداد75.2% من جملة الاموال التي تم الاعتداء عليها
101 مليون فدان مساحات المراعي بالبلاد والبرلمان يستعجل انقاذ الموقف
تشريعي الخرطوم ينتظر فتوي بشأن التبغ لتنفيذ قانون المكافحة
هيئة جامع الخليفة تطالب بايقاف احتفالات المولد بساحته

أخر لحظة:

الجيش يحرر (المقرح) ويسيطر على جبال (العباسية)
تطورات مثيرة في قضية الصينيين المحتجزين لدي الحركة الشعبية
(البشير) يحذر ولاة الولايات من تجاوز الاجهزة الرسمية للدولة
(سوار) سفيراً في سوريا
تحذيرات من موجة(تسونامي) زلزال بقوة 6.9 درجة يضرب جزراً وسط الفلبين
اعلن ترفيع لجنة الاختيار لمفوضية.. رئيس الجمهورية يتعهد بحسم الوساطة والمحسوبية في الخدمة المدنية
دعت النقابات الفرعية لمواجهته.. لجنة الاختصاصيين ترفض تفكيك وتقطيع المستشفيات الكبيرة

الحرة:

البشير يعلن انتهاء عهد التمكين والتطهير
الجيش يتهم (جهات سياسية) بالترويج لــ(مذكرة) الضباط
ترفيع لجنة الاختيار للخدمة العامة الى مفوضية
البشيرمافي والي بشتكي للاعلام يا كرم الله)
الصوارمي: جهات سياسية تروج لمذكرة الجيش
الخرطوم تلوح بالضغوط الاقتصادية على جوبا
مشار: السلام هو (المنطق) الذي يجب ان يتبع

الصحافة:

البشير يعلن تحرير الخدمة المدنية من (التمكين)
(الانتربول) يعيد معتدين على اموال عامة من الخارج
الرئيس: شكوى الولاة من المالية ولجوؤهم للاعلام غير مبرر
الجيش ينفي تقدم ضباط بمذكرة اصلاحية للبشير
(الشعبي) يطلب عبور نفط الجنوب بلا مقابل
الافراج عن العمال الصينيين المخطوفين قريباً
فجوة حادة في الاعلاف.. اتهام مصدري ماشية بتجنيب العائدات بالخارج

السوداني:

البشير: انتهي عهد التمكين
الوطني: الاوضاع تنذر باندلاع الحرب مع الجنوب
الجيش ينفي تسلم مكتب القائد الأعلي لأي مذكرة اصلاحية
لجنة الاعلام بالبرلمان ترفض ايقاف ومصادرة الصحف
لجنة للتحقيق في تسرب امتحان الشهادة التجريبي بالنيل الأبيض
العاملون بــ(أجراس الحرية) يرفضون التقسيم في صرف استحقاقاتهم
لجنة برلمانية تطالب الحكومة بالالتفات لظاهرة التكفيريين بالبلاد

الجريدة:

البشير: لا تمكين ولا تطهير في الخدمة المدنية
المراجع العام: تجاوزات خطيرة داخل المستشفيات
(الجريدة) تقدر خسائرها من الايقاف والمصادرة بــ500 الف جنيه
البرلمان يعلن عن قيام ورشة حول ايقاف الصحف
حمى اشتباكات انصار السنة والصوفية تنتقل لام روابة
الرئيس يعلن ترفيع لجنة الاختيار الى مفوضية

الأحداث:

الجيش: مذكرة الضباط كذبة تروج لها المعارضة
وزير جنوبي يستشيط غضباً لنقص انتاج حقل نفطي
البشير: سنبعد الخدمة المدنية عن التسييس
الامم المتحدة قلقة لتجدد القتال في جنوب السودان
877 مليون دولار قروض عربية للسودان
مشار: لن نخوض حرباً مع الشمال والحوار هو الحل
المالية تتوقع مزيداً من القروض لدعم التنمية

التيار:

التيار ليكس: وثائق لعبة الــ 300 مليون دولار .. الاخيرة
شيخ ستيني يتعرض للضرب من قبل حرس الميرغني
رئيس الجمهورية يحذر والي القضارف من خلافات الحكومة الى الاعلام
البشيبر يعلن انتهاء عهد سياسات التطهير والتمكين في الخدمة المدنية
تقرير المراجع العام يكشف فساداً هائلاً في عدد من المستشفيات الولائية

الخرطوم:

(الانتربول) يعيد متهمين بالفساد من خارج السودان
جوبا: ايقاف ضخ النفط لا يعني المواجهة مع السودان
ترفيع لجنة الاختيار الى مفوضية للخدمة المدني.. البشير: لا وساطة ولا محسوبية في التوظيف بعد اليوم
الجيش ينفي وصول مذكرة من بعض الضباط لمكتب البشير
استرداد 75% من الاموال المعتدي عليها
مشار: لن نخوض حرباً مع السودان
البشير يتقدم المشيعيين.. عبدالمجيد منصور في ذمة الله

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*اعتذر عن عدم رفع الصحف نسبة لضعف الانترنت ..

على ان اعاود رفعها بعد تحسن الشبكة
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الزعيم 










*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*

*

----------


## مصعب المقدم مضوي

*نحن في انتظارك ريثما تصفو الشبكه
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*فى السلك - بابكر سلك 





*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*توقيع رياضى - معاوية الجاك 






*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*فيض الخاطر - ياسر المنا 



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*رزاز الحروف - احمد محمد احمد







*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الصدى 






*

----------


## عجبكو

*مشكور سته شهور و واصل يا حبيب
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*كبد الحقيقة - مزمل ابو القاسم 






*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*قلم فى الكورة - مأمون ابوشيبة 






*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*السوبر 











*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*وكفى - اسماعيل حسن 




*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*من هنا وهناك - هيثم صديق 




*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الصدى - عمر الجندى 




*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*رؤية - ابراهيم عبد الله 






*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*قون 





*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الصحف الفنية والسياسية 





*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الدار 








دا صعبها عدييييييل كدة 



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الله عليك ياميدو يارائع
بالجد ابدااااااااااااااااع
ربنا يديك الصحة والعافية
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*جنون الحوت 






*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*فنون 








ضد التيار - هيثم كابو 



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*حكايات 




*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الانتباهة 








اخر الليل - اسحق احمد فضل الله 



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*اخبار اليوم 








والساقية لسة مدورة ومدورة ومدروة ؟؟ 
الا تستحى هذه الحركات التى تتاجر بإسم المهمشين ؟؟ وتظل تتوالد كتوالد البعوض فى المياه الراكدة ؟؟ لك الله  يا سودان ..



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الوطن 








من اين لك هذا ؟؟ 


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*السودانى 







*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*(مشاهده قراء الموضوع) 
abufullaأبو أحمدأحمد محمد الحاجمحى الدين شاورAladdinمريخابي كسلاويمريخنا العظيممرهفمصعب المقدم مضويأسعد محجوبbadriالثائرالصادق هبانىالفاضل المحسىابراهيم عطية بابكرEhab M. Ali*برعى القانونhani222mido77mosa2000mozamel1mub25صديق بلولسودان المريخsonstarعجبكوطارق حامد 


صباح الخير عليكم جميعاً .. ونأسف للتأخير مرة اخرى نسبة لرداءة الشبكة .. 

ساااااااااااااااااااااامعنى يا ايهاب ؟؟
*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*الحضرى دا ثعلب كبير قال عائز يرجع للمريخ قال تاني الا فى احلامك ما بتنفع معااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانا
                        	*

----------

